# [LUKS]accéder à une partition chiffrée (résolu)

## Kevin57

Bonsoir,

J'ai un disque dur externe sur lequel j'ai décidé de chiffrer une partition ext4 à l'aide de LUKS. A l'époque, je l'avais fait sous Fedora et tout marchait très bien. Maintenant, je cherche à y acceder depuis Gentoo (en la montant depuis Dolphin), mais il n'y a pas moyen de déchriffrer la partition, une erreur me dit que le mot de passe semble faux. Pourtant, j'ai refait un essai sous Fedora avec le même mot de passe et ça marche, le mot de passe est donc bon. Le message exact est :

 *Quote:*   

> Une erreur est survenue en accedant à "Volume (crypto_LUKS)". Message reçu : org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.Crypto.SetupPasswordError: Error settings up /dev/sdc2 - bad password?

 

Savez-vous d'où le problème peut venir? Un module manquant dans le noyau? J'ai cherché mais je n'ai rien trouvé... J'ai pensé à un package qui pourrait manquer mais emerge --search luks ne me renvoie que luks-tools, que j'ai installé dans le doute et ça ne marche pas quand même.

Je vous remercie beaucoup par avance,

Kevin57

----------

## nemo13

A tout zazar :

problème d'encodage de caractère du style utf8 d'un cotè iso-8859 quelque chose de l'autre

A+

----------

## Kevin57

Et comment on pourrait résoudre ça?

----------

## guilc

En utilisant uniquement des caractères ascii dans les passwords ? (chose qu'on devrait TOUJOURS faire, garantissant que ça marchera même depuis un système obsolète et/ou exotique... On n'a pas toujours un système idéal à porté de main : essayez de faire un ssh avec un mot de passe en UTF8 depuis un VMS pour voir !)

----------

## Kevin57

Merci pour l'indication mais je n'y connais pas encore grand chose, est-ce que tu pourrais préciser un peu s'il te plait?

----------

## kernelsensei

Pour faire simple, guilc déconseille l'utilisation de caractères accentués dans un mot de passe. En gros t'as le droit à ça :

```

          2 3 4 5 6 7       30 40 50 60 70 80 90 100 110 120

        -------------      ---------------------------------

       0:   0 @ P ` p     0:    (  2  <  F  P  Z  d   n   x

       1: ! 1 A Q a q     1:    )  3  =  G  Q  [  e   o   y

       2: " 2 B R b r     2:    *  4  >  H  R  \  f   p   z

       3: # 3 C S c s     3: !  +  5  ?  I  S  ]  g   q   {

       4: $ 4 D T d t     4: "  ,  6  @  J  T  ^  h   r   |

       5: % 5 E U e u     5: #  -  7  A  K  U  _  i   s   }

       6: & 6 F V f v     6: $  .  8  B  L  V  `  j   t   ~

       7: ' 7 G W g w     7: %  /  9  C  M  W  a  k   u  DEL

       8: ( 8 H X h x     8: &  0  :  D  N  X  b  l   v

       9: ) 9 I Y i y     9: '  1  ;  E  O  Y  c  m   w

       A: * : J Z j z

       B: + ; K [ k {

       C: , < L \ l |

       D: - = M ] m }

       E: . > N ^ n ~

       F: / ? O _ o DEL

```

(copier/coller de man ascii)

Donc si t'as des caractères exotiques dans le mot de passe, faut que tu le changes.

----------

## Kevin57

Ben dans ce cas pas de problème, j'utilise des chiffres, des lettres "normales" (sans accent ni rien), des espaces et des signes (genre $, @), en tout cas tout est dans la liste que tu as donnée.

----------

## Leander256

Est-ce que tu peux essayer de le faire en ligne de commande?

```
# cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdc2 nomquetuveux
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Question idiote : es-tu en AZERTY ou en QWERTY lors de l'encodage du mot de passe ?

----------

## Kevin57

Leander256 : Ca ne marche pas non plus. Voici l'erreur :

```
Command failed: No key available with this passphrase.
```

XavierMiller : je suis bien en Azerty sur les deux OS. Dans le doute j'ai essayé de taper le mot de passe comme si j'étais en qwerty mais ça n'a rien changé.

----------

## Leander256

 *Kevin57 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Command failed: No key available with this passphrase.
> ```
> ...

 

Commence par vérifier que tout est en ordre sur ton système:

http://www.saout.de/tikiwiki/tiki-index.php?page=LUKSFaq

----------

## Kevin57

Merci pour le lien. Il semble manquer quelques trucs dans le kernel mais je ne les trouve pas. 

Déjà, dmsetup targets donne :

```
zero             v1.0.0                                         

mirror           v1.12.0                                        

striped          v1.3.0                                         

linear           v1.1.0                                         

error            v1.0.1
```

Donc pas de trace du crypt v1.1.0 dont ils parlent. Je ne sais cependant pas comment ajouter "device mapper" et "crypt target" dans mon noyau, de quoi s'agit-il?

Et ensuite, je ne sais pas quoi chercher avec la commande cat /proc/crypto.

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos lumières.

Kevin57

----------

## Kevin57

Personne ne peut m'aider?

----------

## Leander256

Peut-être que si tu commencais par chercher dans la configuration du noyau... ? Si tu as réussi à activer zero et mirror tu dois bien pouvoir trouver "crypt"...

```
<*>   Device mapper support

  [ ]     Device mapper debugging support

  <*>     Crypt target support

  < >     Snapshot target

  < >     Mirror target

  < >     Zero target
```

Si tu n'arrives toujours pas à faire luksOpen, tu demandes à cryptsetup quel est l'algorithme de chiffrage utilisé sur ton disque dur:

```
# cryptsetup luksDump /dev/sdd1

LUKS header information for /dev/sdd1

Version:        1

Cipher name:    aes

Cipher mode:    xts-plain

Hash spec:      sha1

...

```

Et tu rajoutes l'algorithme manquant dans la configuration de ton noyau.

----------

## boozo

+1

si le luksOpen à la mano ne marche pas... c'est qu'il doit te manquer qqch (cipfer,hash,offset,...) mais je m'étonne que l'output ne soit pas plus parlant ?!??  :Rolling Eyes: 

Edit: tu es variment sûr du keymap utilisé ?

----------

## Kevin57

Alors, d'abord merci beaucoup Leander256, j'ai ajouté le support de crypt + l'algorythme de chiffrage et j'ai avancé un peu. En utilisant le système de montage automatique de KDE (donc simplement en cliquant sur la partition cryptée normée Volume (crypto_LUKS)), mon mot de passe est maintenant reconnu. La partition ext4 apparait, mais pas moyen de l'ouvrir. Voici le message d'erreur de KDE :

 *Quote:*   

> Une erreur est survenue en accedant à "Volume (ext4)". Message reçu : org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.UnknownFailure: mount: special device /dev/dm-0 does not exist

 

Si je passe par la console, aucun retour d'erreur dans la console :

```
Kevin ~ # cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdc2 usb

Enter LUKS passphrase:

key slot 0 unlocked.

Command successful.
```

Mais tout de même impossible d'ouvrir la partition, voici le message que KDE affiche (en bas de Dolphin) quand je clique dessus :

 *Quote:*   

> ne erreur est survenue en accedant à "Volume (ext4)". Message reçu : org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.UnknownFailure: mount: wrong fs type, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/usb, missing codepage or helper program, or other error
> 
> In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so

 

Donc dans le doute, voici le dmesg | tail :

```
Kevin ~ # dmesg | tail

[  427.975282] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  427.975286]  sdc: sdc1 sdc2

[  428.033498] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  428.033501] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

[  428.044384] usb 1-6.3:1.0: uevent

[  428.044489] usb 1-6.3: uevent

[  428.046089] usb 1-6.3:1.0: uevent

[  443.267928] EXT4-fs (dm-0): Filesystem with huge files cannot be mounted read-write without CONFIG_LBDAF

[  447.009824] EXT4-fs (dm-0): Filesystem with huge files cannot be mounted read-write without CONFIG_LBDAF

[  447.875586] kio_thumbnail used greatest stack depth: 5180 bytes left
```

Avez-vous une idée?

----------

## boozo

pour dolphin ou kde je ne sais pas car je ne passe jamais par ces couches pour mes devices mais tu essayé avec ce qui est recommandé : cocher le support pour le large block layout ? (CONFIG_LBDAF semble-t-il. C'est un renommage nan c'était pas LBD ?!? )

Edit: pour le verbiage de hal là... fait voir les groupes auxquels ton user appartient stp ?

Edit 2: apparemment d'après les politiques de hal (/etc/dbus-1/system.d/hal.conf  => <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.Crypto"/>) il faut que ton user soit dans le groupe plugdev pour y accéder

----------

## Kevin57

Pour les groupes :

```
kevin_gentoo@Kevin ~ $ groups

disk lp wheel floppy audio cdrom video games usb users lpadmin portage kevin_gentoo plugdev
```

Le reste je regarde demain et je vous tiens au courant.

----------

## Kevin57

boozo : j'ai activé ce qu'il fallait dans le kernel, mais ça ne marche pas mieux. Après avoir fait un cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdc2 usb et avoir entré mon mot de passe, je n'arrive pas à accéder à la partition. KDE la reconnait et me propose de l'ouvrir, mais me retourne l'erreur "special device /dev/dm-0 does not exist" et je ne sais pas comment y accéder en console...

----------

## boozo

pour le pb en gui je ne sais pas - je vais cherché un peu - mais en console rien de plus simple :

après le mappage et le volume décrypté (état ou tu est avpès le luksOpen), tu montes juste la partoche avec les options du fs que tu veux et rulezzzz  :Wink: 

----------

## Kevin57

Merci pour l'indication, mais je ne dois faire quelque chose de travers. Je vais tout expliquer en détail, peut-être que tu pourras m'aider:

J'ai un disque dur externe (/dev/sdc) sur lequel il y a deux partitions : une en NTFS (/dev/sdc1) et une en ext4 cryptée (/dev/sdc2). Je cherche à monter sdc2. Je fais donc 

```
cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdc2 usb
```

, la partition est décryptée. Mais après je ne sais pas comment monter le volume décrypté. apparemment il ne faut pas faire 

```
mount /dev/sdc2 /media/usb
```

 car ça me renvoit 

```
mount: type inconnu de système de fichiers 'crypto_LUKS'
```

, mais je ne sais pas quoi faire d'autre. J'ai pensé à faire 

```
mount /dev/usb /media/usb
```

 vu que j'ai mis usb à la fin de la commande pour décrypter, mais ce n'est pas ça non plus. Je ne vois pas comment faire...  :Confused: 

Merci d'avance,

Kevin57

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est expliqué dans AUCUN HOWTO ?   :Shocked: 

EDIT: as-tu lu celui-ci : http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/DM-Crypt_with_LUKS ?

----------

## Leander256

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> C'est expliqué dans AUCUN HOWTO ?  
> 
> EDIT: as-tu lu celui-ci : http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/DM-Crypt_with_LUKS ?

 

Tu nous as sorti la grosse artillerie sur ce coup-là  :Shocked:  . Je n'ai rien contre la doc, mais là comme indiqué en en-tête elle a besoin d'un sérieux nettoyage.

La commande pour monter c'est:

```
# mount /dev/mapper/usb /mnt/usb
```

Par contre pour faire comprendre ça à Dolphin, je n'ai pas la moindre idée de ce que tu devras faire.

----------

## xaviermiller

Possible, mais quand je vois la question "tiens, on monte comment ?", je me dis que l'approche était trop empirique, pas assez "RTFMée"  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   C'est expliqué dans AUCUN HOWTO ?  
> 
> EDIT: as-tu lu celui-ci : http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/DM-Crypt_with_LUKS ? 
> 
> Tu nous as sorti la grosse artillerie sur ce coup-là  . Je n'ai rien contre la doc, mais là comme indiqué en en-tête elle a besoin d'un sérieux nettoyage.
> ...

 

Oué en effet je suis d'accord   :Laughing:   - pour m'y être cogné dessus un temps certain c'est pas des plus limpide cette doc bien qu'elle regorge d'infos de moins en moins up-to-date c'est sûr - mais le fond est toujours valide en revanche c'est juste la mise en oeuvre qui n'est pas top.

Si j'ai le temps un de ces 4 je ferais un tips simple pour la mise en oeuvre sur un netbook avec clés gpg sur usb mais rien d'exhausif sur le panel des stratégies (dm-crypt, loop-aes, ecryptfs, smartcard, etc) c'est d'ailleurs un peu pourquoi cette doc est tant indigeste, que peu claire   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kevin57

boozo : Merci, cette fois-ci ça marche!!! Dommage que KDE ne sache pas le faire tout seul, ça doit pouvoir se configurer puisque sous Fedora ça marchait, mais ce qui compte c'est que ça marche!

XavierMiller : Désolé, je n'avais pas vu cette doc...  :Confused:  J'avais juste cherché dans la doc francophone de ce site et rien trouvé. Et j'avais bien pensé à un "man", mais je ne savais pas lequel...

----------

## boozo

de nada Kevin mais leander était passé avant moi j'ai juste pris en route  :Wink: 

pour les pb avec la gui (kde/dolphin) je ferais des recherches ; je pensais que la piste plugdev ferait mouche mais y'a autre chose semble-t-il... un bug connu, faut voir... bref, garde un oeil dessus le thread je dis si jamais je trouve qqch d'intéressant.

----------

## Kevin57

Merci beaucoup, a tous ceux qui m'ont aidé ou ont au moins essayé! Si tu ne trouves pas boozo ce n'est pas grave, je m'en sers rarement de cette partition, et généralement je m'en sers en console donc bon...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## boozo

Pas grave non mais c'est pour ma culture et puis sur le fond des choses, j'aimerais bien que cette attitude pour ne pas dire "bonne pratique" devienne un réflexe pour tous et la gui reste un moyen de le démocratiser - un peu comme le hotplug ou le plug'n play en son temps.

Après on pourra encore jouer les ceintures noires en le faisant à la cmdline quand tous le monde ne saura plus faire autrement qu'en un clic  :Mr. Green: 

oui... je monte encore mes devices à la main et alors ?

----------

## Kevin57

boozo : je viens de réessayer de monter ma partition cryptée en passant par KDE et ça a marché. J'en déduis donc que si je laisse KDE tout gérer (décryprage + montage), ça marche, mais si le décryptage se fait en ligne de commande, KDE ne semble plus s'y retrouver et ne parvient plus à monter la partition décryptée.

----------

## boozo

ben après quelques recherches de-ci de-là, cela semble assez récurent comme pb en fait (cf. this post i.e.)

A tout hasard malgré tout : hal est-il bien compilé avec le support crypt actif chez toi ?

Et quel est ta version de dolphin stp ?

Edit: Tant que j'y suis, est-ce que ça fonctionne correctement avec un autre gestionnaire de fichiers ?

(voire tenter avec ledit gestionnaire en mode superuser s'il y en a un)

Edit 2: j'ai rien dit j'avais pas vu ton post entre temps - édition déja ouverte entre 2 recherches -   :Embarassed: 

----------

